# what is a good low budget ice sonar?



## koge (Feb 9, 2014)

Not sure if you can say good and low budget in the same sentence. I'm new to ice fishing and have been told that i need a fish finder and that a camera wont do the trick. Please help!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Cabelas had the Lowrance Ice Machine Elite 4 on sale for 219, or Marcum 3, for about 299. The lowrance is awesome I prefer graph over flashers.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

A camera can be much better than a flasher in some cases and other times it will be virtually useless. A camera is great if you will only be fishing about a foot or so vertically and the water is not too cloudy to see. If you don't have either and are limited by budget, then a flasher (or other type finder) is a more overall useful choice.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

A camera sees only what is in front of it for that second, you get a fish to chase you away from the camera you are blind. A graph or flasher you see the entire water column. FYI


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

I just bought a MarCum LX 3tc for $319 on sale from Cabelas. Looks like a good quality unit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

